# 10lb pressurized co2.... 2 air lines? Possible?



## fishman8888 (Mar 22, 2014)

I have a 10lb co2 canister that I was using on my 125g (that I no longer have). Would I be able to use this co2 tank and somehow connect 2 different airlines that would feed to my (2) 20L tanks?

Right now I'm just using metricide, which seems to be doing okay, I just feel co2 would yield a lot better result.


----------



## khiyasu (Jan 12, 2016)

You should be able to but I think you may have to get a regulator with two ports. I believe Ray is using a regulator on his 20lbs with 4 ports for his 4 tanks


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

That is correct.I use a 3 port regulator.All 3 tanks are close to each other.


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

What is the advantage of using a 3 port regulator vs having a gas line splitter with individual needle valves controlling flow to each line?


----------



## fishman8888 (Mar 22, 2014)

liquid_krystale said:


> What is the advantage of using a 3 port regulator vs having a gas line splitter with individual needle valves controlling flow to each line?


Would I be able to keep my original regulator with your gas line splitting idea? 
Is there something you can buy that you just run the airline into, that has 2 outflow ports for separate airlines for each tank ?.... Not sure I want to risk trading/buying a new regulator if its not 100% necessary


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

Yes you can buy the splitter from Pat.My kiss. I tried it but found it was difficult to control the co2 preasure evenly.If you can afford it I would switch regulators if you can.The other method works ok if you are in a bind.Hope this helps.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I've used these: 
An inline Y from CA http://www.canadianaquatics.com/equipment/in line manifolds 3-way.JPG

2 inline needle valves from CA http://www.canadianaquatics.com/equipment/in line needle valves.JPG

And a couple inline bubble counters (http://m.ebay.com/itm/CO2-Bubble-Aq...zer-Diffuser-Reactor-/141803100669?nav=SEARCH)

With relatively good results.

JM2C!

Best regards,

Stuart

Tankful in Vancouver!


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

liquid_krystale said:


> What is the advantage of using a 3 port regulator vs having a gas line splitter with individual needle valves controlling flow to each line?


Yeah I think like the others have said it would be difficult to control pressure on the separate lines. No different than when teeing off for water. I've always found it hard to balance the flow myself.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

my honest opinon from my personal experience. getting a manifold with individual needle valves is much more accurate and you can find tune it. it's kinda more pressure and those line splitters, I've used in the past didn't really split too well and it was very hard to fine tune. To a point where I was using the line splitter and it was split perfectly and then one day it all went into one tank and gassed out all my discus in my planted tank. After using a manifold and individual needle valves to control the pressure, it's worked great for me in the past 12 years.

Just my personal experience. I'd be careful with the inline ones vs. a needle valve.


----------



## fishman8888 (Mar 22, 2014)

I suppose I could sell my regulator and put that money towards this new idea.. 

I was looking at some of the GLA regulators online, those look amazing. Is there anywhere to get similar products locally... Without having to buy online?
is that what you meant by a manifold ? Or where can one acquire all this? Lol


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

I personally have a gla dual stage regulator but it's pretty pricy. If you're a diy type of guy building your own regulator would be pretty fun and much cheaper than the gla ones. I'll try to find an old.photo of my manifold to give yoy an idea and a photo of my current regulator. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

Not the greatest photo but all I can find on my phone for now. A manifold pretty much splits the co2 and you can put needle valves on it to control the pressure of each line
















Hope that helps

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

I'll try to find a close up shot of the nicer manifold on the miluwakee manifold

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## fishman8888 (Mar 22, 2014)

lol I'm not a diy'er unfortunately 

... GLA had like a 3 week backlog it said on their site  

Lol any diy'ers able to make this? Want to make some $$? Or sell a previously used unit ?


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

Post an Ad on this site to see if any member has one to sell.I bought mine from another member.I have not seen any here locally.J and L maybe able to order one.I have seen them in Seattle and Portland.


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

Ray that is one sweet regulator.Just a thought, would a beer manifold work?I never tried it but the prices look reasonable.The only concern I think would be the even control of the co2 when you split them.


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

Ray that is one sweet regulator.Just a thought, would a beer manifold work?I never tried it but the prices look reasonable.The only concern I think would be the even control of the co2 when you split them.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Check on the planted tank forum. I had a regulator made by one of the members there and had it shipped here but I think there may be some local guys from that forum that also can help you out. Hard part is sourcing out the parts up in Canada. I think as Ray said the trick with the manifold is even pressure and the individual needle valves so that you can fine tune. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks! I thought about what I wrote. I think all these options will work, but what to watch out for is a good accurate valve or needle valve that allows you to drop the psi from 30 down to 1 or 2.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

One day I'd really would like to build a swaglok stainless steel regulator. It looks quite sexy, anyone have experiences building regulators locally? In theory the beer manifold should work as long as the needle valve is accurate. I haven't used the Canadian aquatics one personally but I've used other in line ones and didn't have a consistent results. One thing I noticed with all this is, once you've set it and the bubbles or pressure is right, you don't really need to move or touch it much anymore. I'll try to send a ebay link to the one I had before which screwed onto my miluwakee regulator easily. It worked perfectly fine before my gla one except for the end of tank dump which I experienced on my miluwakee regulator which unfortunately killed all my discus then also  I keep killing things trying to go the cheap route

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I believe tpt member flyingfishhell is local when I was chatting with Alan Le. Perhaps he could help. I was really tempted to do it myself using the many parts lists on tpt but I just don't have time to source everything. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------

